

The Privacy Implications of Carrying a Cell Phone - uptown
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1663512/infographic-of-the-day-watch-a-cell-phone-company-stalk-a-customer

======
mcnemesis
In this case, even the dumb chinese-dup phone can't save me much!

What is one to do in this Big-Brother world? Can we entirely avoid it?

